# Ariens Touch up Paint



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

We picked up a new Ariens Deluxe 30 last fall, and have been very pleased with it. We have a gravel driveway. During the early part of the year, I caught some rocks in the blower, which have left a deep scratch (down to bear metal), in the impeller housing. Contacted Ariens today to find out where I could get some touch up paint to match the original, and they are sending it to me (in Canada), free.

Have to say - I've been very impressed with Ariens' customer service.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Great to hear about customer service like that.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

That's impressive!

I see touch up paint and spray cans on eBay and at your local Ariens dealer.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have an older machine, Chevrolet engine orange is pretty close.


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you have an older machine, Chevrolet engine orange is pretty close.


That's what I've been using for years, covers well, decent color match.


----------

